

Matt Balze's Slides for the RSA Conference 2011 - kaiser
http://www.crypto.com/papers/rsa2011-blaze.pdf

======
mhw
Pro Tip: make sure you spell the subject's name correctly in your submission
title. Matt Blaze, not Matt Balze.

edit: And it might help in this case to indicate _why_ the link is
interesting. Matt was asked by the RSA Conference organisers to provide his
PowerPoint presentation. The second slide of the three-slide presentation that
he provided is titled "I’m not using PowerPoint in my presentation."

